# Corona virus



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We are getting tons of communications right now .,From Our milk marketing cooperative. A lot of speculation going on and I am wondering how if at all do you think the Corona virus will affect the hay markets. Local people here feel the horse racing things going to take a hit.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Something like race horses you cant just turn off and walk away, you have breeding programs going way back to Triple Crown winners. I would think like everything there will be setbacks and adjustments, just depends on the people with the big money that play in that business. Sucks about the dairy I visited a friend on Sunday and he was told to cut back 10% but right now he is in a normal upturn with cows and heifers calving. He would cull more but that market sucks and is becoming non existent. He told another large farm in the area that continues to expand and is a direct ship is taking tanker loads and dumping in the manure pit. Article in the Hoards Dairyman made it sound like the direct ship loads that get dumped they will have a hard time getting paid for. But another friend told me that if the dairy picks up the milk and dumps it they will get paid but the pay price is going to be less. I talked with one of the guys later today and he said the direct ship guys would get paid to dump milk.


----------

